# Tropheus duboisi with Peacocks/Haps?



## 679x (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm getting a 75 gallon tank within a week and plan on stocking it with haps and peacocks, but one of the pet stores near me has some Tropheus duboisi which I'm having a hard time looking away from. I've read that they're rather aggressive and that they're herbivores, but I really want them in my tank. To add to things, I have a Labidochromis caeruleus nkali in another tank which I'd like to move to this one if possible, and turn his tank into a community tank. I have a few questions:

1. Are Tropheus duboisi aggressive to non-Tropheus fish? It will be the only Tropheus in the tank.

2. How do I feed herbivorous cichlids if they're in the same tank as carnivores? What happens to carnivorous cichlids if they eat a diet geared more towards herbivores?

3. Can haps/peacocks thrive on a cichlid pellet with levels of protein that herbivorous cichlids can handle, or do they need strictly a high-protein food?

I'm asking the third question as well because I read somewhere that herbivorous cichlids can thrive on a cichlid pellet with less than 30% or so protein ingredients. Is this true? I don't want anything getting bloated or anything not doing as well as it could be, so I need these questions answered before I start filling my tank.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm not sure about the fish compatibility, but food wise, NLS should work for everyone. Maybe add a fresh vegetable like zucchini a few times a week.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Tropheus are ideal in a species tank with a large group to manage aggression. I would not mix them with haps and peacocks...just like I would not mix demasoni with haps and peacocks. Note duboisi are cute when small but look very different as adults.

Haps and peacocks do well with a high-quality food like New Life Spectrum Cichlid Formula which is 35% protein.


----------



## Aaron S (Apr 4, 2015)

I was going to mention the same thing about how they change colors dramatically as they grow up. I really LOVE the color of the young ones and am not a big fan of the adult coloration...why do they have to change!


----------



## gverde (Mar 3, 2010)

I have 1 full grown Tropheus duboisi male in my 220G all male hap/peacock all male tank. He does fine. He doesn't bother anyone and doesn't get pushed around either. My tank though has some big boy haps (B.rhodesii, Champsochromis, Venustus, Frontosa, etc.) and they are all at least a foot or more. I feed them exclusively NLS pellets every other day.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Like gverde says, a single fish will probably be fine in a large community tank. No real reason for fighting. Now will the fish look it's best? It depends.


----------



## LAClippers (Aug 3, 2016)

I wouldn't recommend it. Mine died after a week in my peacock and haps tank. It seems that they have a hard time competing for food against the bigger fish.


----------

